# Endura Bumper Cage Bolts



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a bolt on my endura bumper which is holding the head lamp assembly to the bumper. I got all other bolts off but this one is giving me trouble. It is spinning inside the endura bumper and I have tried a few things short of cutting it out. I'm sure I can not be the only person this has happened too and would appreciate any details on how you went about removing it. The nut and bolt are seized together.

Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pics? 

Any way you can weld the nut in place? Kroil oil or PB blaster works good at penetrating. Heat also works well if you can do it without damaging the elastimer bumper. 

I've also cut one side of the "cage" and removed the nut and rewelded the "cage" shut. Without pics I really don't know what you are battleing but I feel your pain.  :lol:


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is two shots of what I am dealing with,... the first one is a bolt which I cut the bolt off with a cut off wheel freeing the head lamp bucket assembly plate. Now I'm going to have to figure out how to replace it. From what I have been gathering I should be able to cut the rest of it out and weld another in its place. The second is another bolt that just spins, which I haven't done anything with yet.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd definitely let that soak with some penetrating oil and then apply pressure with a box end wrench while using the bracket as a lever to prevent the bolt from turning.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thats your grill mounting tab. Mine did the same thing. Just spins and spins..
Heat it with a small torch, the rust to nut will loosen up. Wedged a prybar between bracket and bumper and the nut backed off.

I'd try heat on the stubborn bolt then vice grips to wiggle the bolt... if you can get a hacksaw blade in there the heated bolt should allow you easier cutting?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*stuck nut*

J'ever try a nut splitter? May work.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Use a good penetrating oil (I like PB Blaster; lots of people swear by Kroil, too). Let it work for a couple of days.

Use a Dremel to grind a slot in the end of the stud and then use a flat screwdriver to hold the stud while you loosen the nut.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have it soaking in PB blaster. I will reapply more tomorrow morning and give it a day to work in then I'll see if I can get some leverage to loosen the nut if not I will try the method of cutting a small slice in the top for a flat head and if that doesn't work well I'll just cut it out. Thank you for all the information and replies. 

Meanwhile I have been removing the undercoating and repainting got about 6 hours involved and it looks more like 45 minutes. What a tedious process.


----------

